
A new plant-based additive sprayed onto avocados will help prevent them ripen - srameshc
https://www.buzzfeed.com/venessawong/long-lasting-avocados-apeel-costco
======
lhuser123
No thanks. Every time they add something, they’re making it harder for some of
us to digest that food.

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
You do know that you're supposed to peel avocados, right?

